# MTH Passenger Station



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

I was not sure if this should be in the Structures forum or the Painting Detailing forum. Please let me know if this is wrong.

My son received the MTH passenger station for Christmas. It was the Orange one... I normally see most people seem to have the red one. We decided to dress it up a little so it does not look so orange and instead try for an old brick style. 

I used Spackle to fill in the grout lines. After it dried, I used a bristle brush to remove excess but leave a powdery film on the brick. I also used some dark watered down paint to dull the roof and brown watered paint to weather the platform. 

It was fun to do... The only challenging part was properly replacing the windows. When I removed them I was not aware that the first story windows are very slightly larger than the second story windows.

Some pics attached.
Ron


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, you really did dress it up! That looks great, the brickwork came out perfect!


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks John, 

Although I would have bet good money that particular section of track by the station was straight until I took a picture of it this evening. :goofball:

Ron


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow that came out looking spectacular! Orange just did not look right. the track is straight .. right.. must be lens distortion :appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Track? What track?


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

nice job.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

Fabulous job on the station, Ron.


----------



## HOMatt (Feb 14, 2016)

great idea of using the Spackle. I love the last picture.


----------

